# Anyone know anything about Gumwood Maltese in TX (Vicky Welch)?



## MaltyMom (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello! I am new to this board, as I am just now searching for my first Maltese baby. I have found a breeder in TX who seems very reputable. I was wondering if any of you have had experience with or have heard anything about Gumwood Maltese (Vicky Welch). Thank you very much for any insight.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Her Malts look really nice. I dont' quite understand, though, why on this page (at the very bottom) she has links to "Tea cup Maltese"... I'm wondering if she is just doing that so the search engines will pick it up.

http://www.gumwood.com/maltese/


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I know Mia's great grandparents are CH Marcris Risque' Romance and CH Gumwood's Delite the Wind. So they have produced champions. The Teacup reference only brings up the email so it should be there for metafile keywords search references.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont know much about gumwood but just wanted to say her babies are adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know anything either so I can't comment, but I wanted to say also her babies are very cute! :wub:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't know her personally but I have seen all their ads in the dog magazines. I have always thought that only breeders who has a lot of puppies for sale advertise in the expensive magazines. I suggest you go and visit them and see for yourself.

Many of the champions listed on her website are pretty old and I am not sure if they are still alive or siring pups. It is a sign that she may not be actively showing her dogs. Another point to investigate.

CH Gumwood's Hamlet - JUN-28-2000
CH Hi-Lite Lovejoy - JUN-08-1993
CH Marcris Risque' Romance - MAR-04-1994
CH Cherchien Bener's L'il Dande - JUN-20-2002


----------



## BacisMommy (Mar 15, 2008)

> I don't know her personally but I have seen all their ads in the dog magazines. I have always thought that only breeders who has a lot of puppies for sale advertise in the expensive magazines. I suggest you go and visit them and see for yourself.
> 
> Many of the champions listed on her website are pretty old and I am not sure if they are still alive or siring pups. It is a sign that she may not be actively showing her dogs. Another point to investigate.
> 
> ...


I do not know much about Gumwood at present, nor the present owner, but I can fill in a few blanks. Gumwood's name and perhaps all of the dogs were sold when the Gumwood owner who produced the dogs listed in your dog's pedigree retired. Same breeding program name, different person owning it, IOW. 

Vickie Welsh bought the name of the breeding program and, as I understand it, some or all of the dogs, from the original Gumwood owner within the past 5 years. There may be more info on the Gumwood website. I don't think this is a secret in the DFW area since I read it online, LOL.
I think that Vickie is working with some other breeders outside Texas to produce her own distinct champion line. I am not positive, but as I recall, two of the breeders she is working with on an ongoing basis are Divine Maltese in Louisiana, the other is in FL. I am thinking Marcris? I think highly of both of the breeding programs she is involved with. 

IF we were to add a 4th Maltese to our household, I would definitely check out her dogs along with many other owner's puppies for sale.


----------

